# Songs that Make You Happy!



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

Songs that you listen to you and you just feel like:

:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana

*United Nation of Pop 2009*





I listen to this song every time I exercise. I can actually listen to it on loop for an entire hour. :lol

There are more but I'll wait for others to add some and then I'll continue to add tracks.

Come on people! :clap

PS: If possible, please link us to the song on youtube so we can listen to it. If you don't have access to youtube (I know it's blocked in some countries) then that's fine.


----------



## SunnyFriday86 (Apr 16, 2011)

<----This song makes me laugh!


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

That song takes me back to my years in middle school and high school. lol


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)




----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Not a song...but 




From about 4:00 on.


----------



## viji88 (May 23, 2011)

ReincarnatedRose said:


> PS: If possible, please link us to the song on youtube so we can listen to it. If you don't have access to youtube (I know it's blocked in some countries) then that's fine.


just use proxy sites like from http://proxy-zone.net good luck i hope this helps to you to unblock youtube. Just go there click at any link and in new opened website type "www.youtube.com"


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

viji88 said:


> just use proxy sites like from http://proxy-zone.net good luck i hope this helps to you to unblock youtube. Just go there click at any link and in new opened website type "www.youtube.com"


Oh, that's cool. I need to send that to some of my twitter friends overseas who are always complaining about blocked youtube vids!

Thanks! :boogie


----------



## okaay (May 21, 2011)

What's the purpose of the YouTube brackets if you can't embed the video? Or am I just doing something wrong...


----------



## evaone (Apr 26, 2011)

It depends on my mood... but now i'm listening irish by goo goo dolls


----------



## KarenWu (May 27, 2011)

*songs make you happy*

i am a big fan of music, i love music ,because when i really upset, music can cheer me up.
i love Taylor swift,her song make me feel happy .
If you want to do something which make you feel less pressure, you can try Chinese paper cut.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

George of the Jungle anyone? :b


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

This song is above all the rest one of my favorite songs of all time and everytime I hear it it makes me feel so good inside, it's just one of those songs that brings a smile to my face.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Kieran (May 25, 2011)

Pride by U2. Makes me feel wholesome and worthy.


----------



## andrewcubbie (Jun 9, 2007)

Almost anything by Animal Collective or Panda Bear. 




Also, Another Sunny Day by Belle & Sebastian is the perfect happy summer song. As well as Gruff Rhys.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

highway to the dangerzone


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

anything by Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

all day everyday


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

I love this song to deathhh. Nearly every song by The Postal Service makes me feel happy.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Good day sunshine - the beatles


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

This is my FAVORITE song!! I NEVER get sick of it!:


----------



## blueeagle (Jun 16, 2011)

Lena Meyer - Satellite
2010 Eurovision Song Contest Winner


----------



## davidigm (Jun 13, 2011)

Makes me happy and sad at the same time, pleasant and painful memories


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Angha said:


> I love this song to deathhh. Nearly every song by The Postal Service makes me feel happy.


I love that song too. Some of slower TPS songs can be depressing though.






Five Years Time by Noah and the Whale

How can anybody not like a song with whistling _and_ ukulele?


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

"... singing don't worry 'bout a thing, cause every little thing - is gonna be alright" 
Three Little Birds, bob marley XD

It's true for me, I worry too much it clouds my mind, I can't think clearly it's actually worse. I always look back and ask myself, why did I ever worry so much. I take things slow get things done, knowing it will be alright.


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

Couple here from a group that I used to like quite a bit, no real reason why the make me feel good, guess there doesn't need to be a reason, just really enjoy them.:yes


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't usually get emotional listening to music but this song is so beautiful
I can't help but feel moved!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Jason Mraz - Geek in the Pink
- Living in the moment


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sleep-by 'the poets of the fall' =)


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Southern girl by incubus


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

ourwater said:


>


I love this song! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

This song always had a knack for lifting my spirits.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to Paradise - by Green Day their awesome.


----------



## MommyTrisha (Aug 16, 2012)

Jammin' - Bob Marley 
Don't Know Why - Norah Jones 
Call Me Late Tonight - Michael Lington 
Starry Eyed Surprise - Paul Oakenfold 
The Fragrance of Dark Coffee - Godot
The Mists of Avalon - Paul Landry 
Canned Heat - Jamiroquai 
Virtual Insanity - Jamiroquai 
Most anything by Mumford & Sons 

 just to name a few.


----------



## MommyTrisha (Aug 16, 2012)

I seriously cannot sit still when I listen to Canned Heat! I think its a song everyone falls in love with.


----------

